

Why developers hate 8 - xradionut
http://www.reactos.org/node/637

======
chrisbennet
As a WPF/C# developer it sure _seems_ like Microsoft is trying to ditch their
developer base.

It should be obvious to anyone, that when you throw your developer base
overboard like that, those soaking wet, pissed off developers aren't going to
be inclined to swim to your "new" boat.

~~~
userulluipeste
Unfortunately things in reality aren't going like that. It was hard for me to
accept the idea that a company might dare to charge developers for „developing
rights” (or something similar), yet Apple did that, didn't it? It seems that
the (lack of) courtship and respect isn't a primary driving factor for people
in such scenarios, money is. What Microsoft doesn't realize though is that
their new boat isn't filled with gold (yet) to count on a gold rush.

